
Ethiopia Starts Filling Nile Dam at Center of Dispute with Egypt - tosh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-15/ethiopia-starts-filling-nile-dam-at-center-of-dispute-with-egypt
======
bradknowles
Adblocked.

See [http://archive.today/8QhnD](http://archive.today/8QhnD)

